# HOn30?



## Sideways (Jan 25, 2021)

Yup, so I'm not even finished laying track on my layout and I'm already trying to poke my nose into something else on the side
I was hooked as soon as I found out it existed, still unsure if I'll try to incorporte it into my existing layout, or have it independant, but thats for some other time. I was wondering if there are any HOn3 starter sets on the market, or if I'd need to buy an N scale track set (from Kato) and everything else separately. Not planning on doing anything serious yet, but it'd be nice to know what to pick up when I'm ready.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Sadly, there aren't any HOn3 trainsets on the market... but what a great idea!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I think you're thinking of HOn30, which is HO scale narrow gauge running on N gauged track. There's actually quite a market, with track, kits to convert N scale rolling stock to HOn30...plus your own creativity...


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Why would you convert N scale rolling stock? It's already of the correct gauge to run on 9mm track, unless you meant HO scale rolling stock. N scale rolling stock is not correct for HOn30.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

MichaelE said:


> Why would you convert N scale rolling stock? It's already of the correct gauge to run on 9mm track, unless you meant HO scale rolling stock. N scale rolling stock is not correct for HOn30.


I'm referring to the kits that turn N scale rolling stock to HOn30. Using N scale equipment and track is an old, inexpensive alternative for narrow gauge HO that's been around since N scale first came on the scene. The loco shown is an HO scale body on a Roco N scale 0-6-0 mechanism. Look up the Carrabasset & Dead River RR, it's been around almost fifty years.


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> The loco shown is an HO scale body on a Roco N scale 0-6-0 mechanism.


The loco shown looks like this is it's base.










They are fairly common as they were sold mainly in the USA.
Steam or Diesel loco.
Here is the set.










Roco and Minitrains ( New company ) sell new items but are known in Europe as H0e scale.

Keep looking Colin.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

EMD_GP9 said:


> The loco shown looks like this is it's base.
> 
> View attachment 558904
> 
> ...


That's the one. They were worse than Bachmann as far as splitting gears. No doubt why the original owner replaced the drive on this one. Its a real beauty and came hidden in a large lot of the other ones.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Sideways said:


> Yup, so I'm not even finished laying track on my layout and I'm already trying to poke my nose into something else on the side
> I was hooked as soon as I found out it existed, still unsure if I'll try to incorporte it into my existing layout, or have it independant, but thats for some other time. I was wondering if there are any HOn3 starter sets on the market, or if I'd need to buy an N scale track set (from Kato) and everything else separately. Not planning on doing anything serious yet, but it'd be nice to know what to pick up when I'm ready.


Roco has an HOe (HOn30) set for Era IV for the ÖBB that includes a tank locomotive and three wagons but I don't know if you would be interested in an Austrian railroad.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I have dabbled in HOn30 off and on for many years, and hope to build a micro layout for it eventually.









This is a stock AHM Mini Train diesel unit. It was gutted long before I got it, but I've since found a source for aftermarket drive components. Interestingly, it will only cost about $30 to replace it all.









With the exception of the tender and added details, this is a stock AHM Mini Trains 0-4-0 steam Porter. Yup...cracked gears, like a Bachmann...sigh...but at least the parts are available.









This 0-6-0 was built onto an Atlas N scale Saddle tanker....the caboose started as an N scale passenger car truck.










This is a Trix 0-6-0 N scale Steam donkey (can you believe it's 50 years old?) next to my HOn30 0-6-0 Saddle tanker to give an idea of the size difference. Narrow gauge uses a lot less space in the same scale, and it's close enough to three foot gauge to pass for most folks.










This scenic passenger car is simply styrene bits on a pair of N scale trucks. Even with ten cast metal seats and weight tucked everywhere, it still weighs less than 3/4 ounce, so rail fan trips are limited.


----------



## Sideways (Jan 25, 2021)

shaygetz said:


> I think you're thinking of HOn30...


Yup, that would be it, my bad.


----------



## Sideways (Jan 25, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> Roco has an HOe (HOn30) set for Era IV for the ÖBB that includes a tank locomotive and three wagons but I don't know if you would be interested in an Austrian railroad.


Do they play nice with other brands, or are they something like Marklin?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It'll run fine on DC systems. Comes with the Roco Muti-Maus DCC system.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sideways said:


> Do they play nice with other brands, or are they something like Marklin?


They run fine, suffering the usual electrical pickup issues of any small wheelbase locomotive. Slider pickups help a lot, as well as adding pickups to any metal wheels that could be used. N scale decoders would be relatively easy to install as well.


----------

